# Beeswax



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2012)

Putting screws in boxes and I went to woodcrafters to buy beeswax. The price they wanted for a little chunk was ridiculous- I asked the guy if they use gold dust in it- he is the only guy that works there that I do not get along with. He pointed out they were the only game in town -in a rather foul tone. I said BS and went to leave- another guy shopping asked me on the way out who else had it. I said any hardware store has wax rings for a toilet-dirt cheap and works like a charm. My advise to the customer went over like a lead balloon with the grump-made my day. Even has a nice plastic ring to keep it contained...........


----------



## Twig Man (May 17, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Mike Health food stores also carry Beeswax I get mine at GNC so check there an it a good price to I bought a pound for $6.50
> Roy



I use it to seal my wooden toys. It is pricey. I mix it with mineral oil to make it go a little further. I payed 18.00 bucks for a block of it.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 17, 2012)

Wax ring was 2.50 on sale. I am cheap.


----------



## davebug (May 18, 2012)

I get mine straight from the bee keeper at the farmers market. I am not sure what he charges as I usually get some honey and honey comb at the same time. I can see what he charges for it tomorrow, he probably has an endless supply. Last weekend he talked me up from 1 pound to a 3 pound jar but tried to sell me on a 65 pound 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## BassBlaster (May 18, 2012)

You can also get it from craft supply places. Small pieces in the quilting section and large blocks in the candle making section. Its not cheap by any means but it has got to be cheaper than buying it from Woodcraft. Everything there seems over priced.


----------



## CodyS (Jun 5, 2012)

Fleabay :wasntme: :creep:


----------



## BarbS (Jun 5, 2012)

Like Mike, I buy the toilet wax rings, melt them down and pour it into a little 'keeper' that slides under the edge of my work bench. Makes it easy to swing out, swipe a screw threads, and tuck it away to keep it dust-free.

[attachment=6412]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2012)

Barb, You have been holding out-Nice bench- any chance you have a picture of all of it. Great Idea on wax holder.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Barb, You have been holding out-Nice bench- any chance you have a picture of all of it. Great Idea on wax holder.



LOL. It isn't a fancy bench, Mike. Actually, years ago I bought a small Sjoberg carver's bench because it would fit in my living room. It's lasted so long, I haven't yet replaced it with a home-built one. Here is a shot of my very little work bench with my oil-stone sharpening box on top:

[attachment=6413]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2012)

Still looks good, so do your tools-Planes and spokeshaves???


----------



## BarbS (Jun 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Still looks good, so do your tools-Planes and spokeshaves???



:no dice. more please: Yes, I have quite a few hand tools. Recently I purchased a rosewood Panel Gauge I've been laughed at for; I don't do much flat work any more, but it had an ivory dovetail inset to hold the pin, and I fell in love with it. I may have to build a standing tool cabinet just to house that beautiful antique panel gauge! You'll have to drive over for a visit!
(photo of the plane/spokeshaves)

[attachment=6414]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 5, 2012)

Is block rebate plane a lN or- and how do you like it? I have a LN Block, chisel and ashoulder plane. I do not know what I ever did without shoulder.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 5, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Is block rebate plane a lN or- and how do you like it? I have a LN Block, chisel and ashoulder plane. I do not know what I ever did without shoulder.



Left of cabinet scraper are two low-angle block planes, the top one is LN, the bottom is Veritas. Frankly, I find myself using the Veritas more often. Don't know why. The mouth is very tight on the LN and I find it hard to adjust to what I want. But that's just me. I'm usually in a hurry using a block plane. And I only have the one 3/4" shoulder plane, but I use if Often, for many things. No, I wouldn't want to get along without one either.

PS- and my little grease box comes in handy for swiping on the bottoms of those, too.


----------



## brown down (Jun 20, 2012)

barb i am super jealous of you plane selection. 
I love working with hand planes. My father is more of a power tool man. i made a piece of trim for a transition from a wood floor to tile. he was amazed on how it came out only using my smoothing plane and two block planes. they bring a lot of joy to flat woodworking, and one heck of a workout! my next plane without a doubt will be a rabbit plane. they come in very handy doing breadboard ends! 

whats the one top left above your number 6 or 7 plane?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes if I want a workout-I just grab my scrub plane and a piece of wood to wide for the planer- when I stop I have considerable more respect for those who came before us that only had hand tools.......


----------



## brown down (Jun 20, 2012)

i went to williamsburg VA a couple of times on vacay. i loved visiting the shops in colonial williamsburg and seeing the handmade furniture, only with hand tools. its amazing the furniture created with hand tools and i have problems with power tools :rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 20, 2012)

Yes they created very fine furniture with a lot less tools. They had better wood selection though- all old growth-stable-tight grained and plenty of nice figure. Fun to look at old pieces and try to re-create some of it. At least that is what I try to do.


----------



## BarbS (Jun 21, 2012)

brown down said:


> barb i am super jealous of you plane selection.
> I love working with hand planes. My father is more of a power tool man. i made a piece of trim for a transition from a wood floor to tile. he was amazed on how it came out only using my smoothing plane and two block planes. they bring a lot of joy to flat woodworking, and one heck of a workout! my next plane without a doubt will be a rabbit plane. they come in very handy doing breadboard ends!
> 
> whats the one top left above your number 6 or 7 plane?



The top left shelf in the plane storage holds a few burnishers odds and ends. I didn't think I had enough planes for anyone to be jealous of them! it's an accumulation over many years, and I always envy the plane tills I see with a full set of LN or Veritas models, but I think most of those are for pride of ownership rather than user planes. I'm big into user tools, myself. Except for my one antique tool purchase recently, which I've little use for, a hand made 26" panel gauge in rosewood with an ivory inset dovetailed in for the pin to pass through. It was just too beautiful to pass up!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Putting screws in boxes and I went to woodcrafters to buy beeswax. The price they wanted for a little chunk was ridiculous- I asked the guy if they use gold dust in it- he is the only guy that works there that I do not get along with. He pointed out they were the only game in town -in a rather foul tone. I said BS and went to leave- another guy shopping asked me on the way out who else had it. I said any hardware store has wax rings for a toilet-dirt cheap and works like a charm. My advise to the customer went over like a lead balloon with the grump-made my day. Even has a nice plastic ring to keep it contained...........



Mike, is this suitable for a bowl? Thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2012)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Putting screws in boxes and I went to woodcrafters to buy beeswax. The price they wanted for a little chunk was ridiculous- I asked the guy if they use gold dust in it- he is the only guy that works there that I do not get along with. He pointed out they were the only game in town -in a rather foul tone. I said BS and went to leave- another guy shopping asked me on the way out who else had it. I said any hardware store has wax rings for a toilet-dirt cheap and works like a charm. My advise to the customer went over like a lead balloon with the grump-made my day. Even has a nice plastic ring to keep it contained...........
> ...



I am not exactly sure what you are asking?


----------



## healeydays (Dec 14, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> AXEMAN58 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



I believe he is asking about beeswax vs toilet bowl rings...


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2012)

healeydays said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > AXEMAN58 said:
> ...



I use it to lube screws- beyond that I have no clue. I doubt that they would use food grade beeswax in toilet bowl rings!!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Dec 14, 2012)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Putting screws in boxes and I went to woodcrafters to buy beeswax. The price they wanted for a little chunk was ridiculous- I asked the guy if they use gold dust in it- he is the only guy that works there that I do not get along with. He pointed out they were the only game in town -in a rather foul tone. I said BS and went to leave- another guy shopping asked me on the way out who else had it. I said any hardware store has wax rings for a toilet-dirt cheap and works like a charm. My advise to the customer went over like a lead balloon with the grump-made my day. Even has a nice plastic ring to keep it contained...........
> ...



Sorry, I was curious about using the wax ring on utility items as a finish. This is the second time in as many days I've heard the wax ring being recommended for use on turnings.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2012)

AXEMAN58 said:


> AXEMAN58 said:
> 
> 
> > Mike1950 said:
> ...



I am not a turner but it sure would not hurt to try. It is cheap. I like it cause it comes in a plastic tray and I just stick a bunch of screws in it and go to work-no fuss or mess- good luck and let us know.........


----------



## Patrude (Dec 14, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Putting screws in boxes and I went to woodcrafters to buy beeswax. The price they wanted for a little chunk was ridiculous- I asked the guy if they use gold dust in it- he is the only guy that works there that I do not get along with. He pointed out they were the only game in town -in a rather foul tone. I said BS and went to leave- another guy shopping asked me on the way out who else had it. I said any hardware store has wax rings for a toilet-dirt cheap and works like a charm. My advise to the customer went over like a lead balloon with the grump-made my day. Even has a nice plastic ring to keep it contained...........



On the subject of wax; I keep all the leftover wax from the scented candles my wife burns in the house. They're small, handy for screws and using on surfaces and they smell purrrety too. Just for utility purposes though, not food safe. :teethlaugh:


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 14, 2012)

There was a guy who sells beeswax on eBay, I think it was $10/lb when I bought it. At my current rate of usage, it'll last longer than me.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 14, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> There was a guy who sells beeswax on eBay, I think it was $10/lb when I bought it. At my current rate of usage, it'll last longer than me.



I have a chunk of it next to the bandsaw and lube the blade with it. Keeps it clean longer. Lasts forever..........


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 14, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> duncsuss said:
> 
> 
> > There was a guy who sells beeswax on eBay, I think it was $10/lb when I bought it. At my current rate of usage, it'll last longer than me.
> ...



I hadn't thought of using it for that -- thanks for the tip!


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 25, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Putting screws in boxes and I went to woodcrafters to buy beeswax. The price they wanted for a little chunk was ridiculous- I asked the guy if they use gold dust in it- he is the only guy that works there that I do not get along with. He pointed out they were the only game in town -in a rather foul tone. I said BS and went to leave- another guy shopping asked me on the way out who else had it. I said any hardware store has wax rings for a toilet-dirt cheap and works like a charm. My advise to the customer went over like a lead balloon with the grump-made my day. Even has a nice plastic ring to keep it contained...........



Mike, Go to the grocery store and buy some parafrin wax and some where that sells Johnsons Paste wax. Melt a bar of the Parrafrin wax with the Johnsons paste wax in an old pot then apply hot for penetration or cold for surface coat.
Robert


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 25, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Putting screws in boxes and I went to woodcrafters to buy beeswax. The price they wanted for a little chunk was ridiculous- I asked the guy if they use gold dust in it- he is the only guy that works there that I do not get along with. He pointed out they were the only game in town -in a rather foul tone. I said BS and went to leave- another guy shopping asked me on the way out who else had it. I said any hardware store has wax rings for a toilet-dirt cheap and works like a charm. My advise to the customer went over like a lead balloon with the grump-made my day. Even has a nice plastic ring to keep it contained...........
> ...



Still using the same wax ring a year later-it will last a couple more- for 2 bucks I will stick to them-Thanks though.


----------

